

Vim commands every programmer should know - froo
http://www.catswhocode.com/blog/100-vim-commands-every-programmer-should-know

======
Jasber
I'm at a plateau in my learning curve with Vim; I grasp all the basic concepts
but find it difficult to fit more advanced commands into daily usage.

Lately I have a Vim cheat sheet next to me (PDF:
[http://www.digilife.be/quickreferences/QRC/VIM%20Quick%20Ref...](http://www.digilife.be/quickreferences/QRC/VIM%20Quick%20Reference%20Card.pdf)),
regularly dig through :help and idle in #vim on Freenode.

But I still find it to be a steep learning curve even after I think I
understand Vim.

Any other suggestions on what to do to keep the learning process going?

Edit: Also, looking through other .vimrc files is extremely helpful -
<http://dotfiles.org/.vimrc>

------
Dobbs
Not saying that there aren't some good commands in there but a lot of vim's
and emacs beauty comes from being able to string commands together to produce
results. Knowing why the patterns do what they do is much more useful.

------
tdavis
Would have been far more useful to give 100 common commands individually and
point out whether they're compatible with movements, etc. Also, reading the
post before hitting "publish" might have helped weed out the dozens of
typographical errors.

On a similar note, I'm at a point now in my Vim usage where I know all (or
most) of the commands given in the post, but would like to learn more without
paging through :help. I feel like coming up with some kind of tiered Vim
tutorial structure; there are "cheatsheets" missing between the common ones
and the "time to read :help" step.

~~~
froo
_Also, reading the post before hitting "publish" might have helped weed out
the dozens of typographical errors._

It's not my post, so I don't have control over that - I came across it while
cleaning up my older bookmarks and thought I'd share it.

~~~
tdavis
Errr, I was referring to the post author, not to you. I didn't really assume
you'd written it; most folks don't submit their own stuff.

